# 29er Steel Frame Suggestions



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey all!

I really want a steel frame MTB in my stable, and I really don't want to buy another bike.... or I want to, but shouldn't :madmax:

I'm thinking of finding a steel frame to move all my parts from my cheapo Nashbar frame. It has some decent, basically new parts on it. I want to keep it rigid. 1x11 SLX - SLX cranks - etc.

I was just looking at the On-One Inbred. Did some looking and saw some geared ones. Is that a frame I can work with?

I know the BB is different, and maybe the headset?

Here are the specs from the current frame:

29er
•	BOTTOM BRACKET 68mm English thread 
•	HEADSET SIZE 1-1/8" zero stack 
•	SEATPOST SIZE 31.6mm 
•	DISC MOUNT 74mm post mount 
•	REAR WHEEL SPACING 135mm

Any thoughts on the On-One or any other suggestions are welcome, especially if there is one that can be an exact match 

That frame is at a killer price ($300.00 shipped to US)

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO29VD/on-one-inbred-29er-mountain-bike-frame-vertical-dropout

Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

While that's a decent price for the On One, if you really mean rigid, as in no suspension F&R, then you'll also need to find yourself a rigid fork, so add another $100 or so. 
Me personally, if looking for a complete rigid, steel frameset on the cheap, it's either the Kona Unit or Surly Karate Monkey -_ Monkey is a bit more_. I have a 10 years old this year monkey frameset that I've kept rigid and am this year replacing it with a new 2017 Kona Unit for the slacker angles and greater reach to do more proper trail riding with it, rigid.

Should have it in another week or so, can post thoughts and pics once I get it, all kit will be transferred over from the Monkey, which will then be built up as a commuter/roadie.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

LyNx said:


> While that's a decent price for the On One, if you really mean rigid, as in no suspension F&R, then you'll also need to find yourself a rigid fork, so add another $100 or so.
> Me personally, if looking for a complete rigid, steel frameset on the cheap, it's either the Kona Unit or Surly Karate Monkey -_ Monkey is a bit more_. I have a 10 years old this year monkey frameset that I've kept rigid and am this year replacing it with a new 2017 Kona Unit for the slacker angles and greater reach to do more proper trail riding with it, rigid.
> 
> Should have it in another week or so, can post thoughts and pics once I get it, all kit will be transferred over from the Monkey, which will then be built up as a commuter/roadie.


Thanks LyNx.

Yes rigid, and I wanted to use my current Soma Fab fork that I have on the Nashbar frame.

I was just looking at the KM actually (that purple frame is KILLER!  ). It shows SS and boost, so the questions are.. can I use my 1x11? Also, the current frame is 135mm rear, can I use my current wheels?

My hopeful goal is to move as many parts as possible, to the new frame. Since it's rigid, I'm looking for better ride quality, but my current components work great.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Actually the Monkey frame is Knot-Boost, it will fit 135, 142 & 148 according to Surly using the natural flex of the steel to compensate for the difference in widths. So yes, you can use your current wheels and most likely everything else, seatpost is a 30.9mm, headset is a 44mm, so you can run either a 44 ZS top and bottom for a straight steerer or 44 ZS top and 44 EC lower to run a tapered fork.

https://surlybikes.com/bikes/karate_monkey_27.5



jcd46 said:


> Thanks LyNx. Yes rigid, and I wanted to use my current Soma Fab fork that I have on the Nashbar frame.
> 
> I was just looking at the KM actually (that purple frame is KILLER!  ). It shows SS and boost, so the questions are.. can I use my 1x11? Also, the current frame is 135mm rear, can I use my current wheels?
> My hopeful goal is to move as many parts as possible, to the new frame. Since it's rigid, I'm looking for better ride quality, but my current components work great.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet, I did read about the knot boost afterwards.

On my short list. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I think the Inbred would be your best bet, for the price you really can't beat it.

Looks like there's a buncha room in the rear for some bigger tires should you want to try something beefier down the road.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> I think the Inbred would be your best bet, for the price you really can't beat it.
> 
> Looks like there's a buncha room in the rear for some bigger tires should you want to try something beefier down the road.


Thanks Korn,

Looks like an unbeatable deal. This is my "other bike" after all. I'm enjoying and learning to ride rigid, but..I'm old so I cant always do it. I just need a better quality frame.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

It'd be worth comparing the geometry between the old Nashbar frame and whatever you're looking at replacing it with, if they're similar I wouldn't switch just because of frame material. I know you hear "steel is real" all the time, but it's not going to magically make a better bike because of it.

I've been wanting to get my dream bike frame (Canfield Nimble 9), but since my Yelli has similar geometry I'm not sure I'd really notice a whole lot of difference between the two, but since I've never ridden one I don't know. That said; I think the Inbred would be the best choice for you because of the price, and On-One makes good stuff so you can't really go wrong.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't find a geometry chart for the Nashbar 29er frame but I suspect it will be pretty close to the Inbred. 

The Inbred has a 27.2 mm seat tube so you'd need a new post. And the BB shell is 73 mm, but this may be OK depending on what BB you have.

I'm kinda with LyNx -- debating between a Unit and a KM for my geared rigid bike.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

the one ring said:


> I can't find a geometry chart for the Nashbar 29er frame but I suspect it will be pretty close to the Inbred.
> 
> The Inbred has a 27.2 mm seat tube so you'd need a new post. And the BB shell is 73 mm, but this may be OK depending on what BB you have.
> 
> I'm kinda with LyNx -- debating between a Unit and a KM for my geared rigid bike.


Wasn't thinking about the Unit, would be a good way to switch to some newer geometry.

But if you're gonna spend that kinda money you might as well get a N9!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies gentz.

I couldn't find it either, and I just saved the specs in the OP.

Part of the reason I want to change frames, is to go with wider tires. I can only go wide up front.

Rigid, steel, wider tires, I feel there would be an improvement?

I know it won't be a plush, magical change. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

If you went with a KM or Unit, it'll be quite a bit more ($250+), unless you can find those frame only?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally!! I never understood why you had that cheap Nashbar bike on your sig. If you enjoy it, which you seem to, I always hoped you would one day "upgrade" to a decent steel frame and learn what you've been missing.

Kona Unit, Surly Karate Monkey, Salsa El Mariachi, Vassago Jabber, Redline Monocog, Soma Juice. There's a few others, depending on the year and exactly what your looking for.



Cornfield said:


> It'd be worth comparing the geometry between the old Nashbar frame and whatever you're looking at replacing it with, *if they're similar I wouldn't switch just because of frame material. I know you hear "steel is real" all the time, but it's not going to magically make a better bike because of it.*


How dare you!?!? I firmly disagree. (Granted there can be a huge difference between a cheap frame and an expensive one, regardless of frame material).

Anyway, I owned a Nashbar AL 29er for one week. I learned I really enjoyed my SS experience enough to know that I wanted to explore it more, but only with a different frame material. The cheap AL frame was just punishing on my local rocky and extremely rooty east coast trails. I (luckily) quickly found a Kona Unit frame and fell in love. The biggest difference was the steel frame, not the geo which was similar.

OP, What size frame do you require? There are so many good frames available.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

the one ring said:


> I can't find a geometry chart for the Nashbar 29er frame but I suspect it will be pretty close to the Inbred.
> 
> The Inbred has a 27.2 mm seat tube so you'd need a new post. And the BB shell is 73 mm, but this may be OK depending on what BB you have.
> 
> I'm kinda with LyNx -- debating between a Unit and a KM for my geared rigid bike.


If you go to the Nashbar website, there is a link for "sizing chart" under the sizes you can choose for purchasing. This links to the geometry. They don't seem to be selling 29er metal frames anymore but maybe it is the same frame as their Nashbar 29" Disc Mountain? Nashbar 29" Disc Mountain Bike - Nashbar


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Finally!! I never understood why you had that cheap Nashbar bike on your sig. If you enjoy it, which you seem to, I always hoped you would one day "upgrade" to a decent steel frame and learn what you've been missing.
> 
> Kona Unit, Surly Karate Monkey, Salsa El Mariachi, Vassago Jabber, Redline Monocog, Soma Juice. There's a few others, depending on the year and exactly what your looking for.
> 
> ...


LOL! I've read your comments on the Nashbar frame. 

All I know is when I went from allu to steel on my gravel bike, it was a huge difference!

I need a Large size frame. Thanks for the options.

@Chaz Thanks for that link.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> How dare you!?!? I firmly disagree. (Granted there can be a huge difference between a cheap frame and an expensive one, regardless of frame material).


I knew that was coming, lol! And yeah, that's me you're thinking about.

I do agree that a good quality frame does make a difference, and I think it'd be a good switch from the Al Nashbar to the steel Inbred even if they had similar geo. The Inbred can fit a bigger tire! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Looks like a new version of the Inbred is coming soon...

https://www.on-one.co.uk/news/products/q/date/2017/10/25/the-inbred-is-dead


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You mean like this?  I run my Monkey as a Rekon B+/DHF 29+, it makes the world of difference compared to regular 2.3-2.4" tyres. Part of the reason I ma making the switch to a new frame is because of the longer Reach and slightly slacker HTA, but also because of the ability to run a 3" tyre in the rear instead of the 2.8" I can barely fit right now.

As to Cornfields suggestion on frame material, I'd have to say that sorry, you're missing out, it can make the world of difference, he should really give a Nimble a try and find out 



jcd46 said:


> Thanks for the replies gentz. I couldn't find it either, and I just saved the specs in the OP.
> 
> Part of the reason I want to change frames, is to go with wider tires. I can only go wide up front. Rigid, steel, wider tires, I feel there would be an improvement? I know it won't be a plush, magical change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, you have a Soma Fab fork - just to confuse the issue and give you one more option, have you considered the Soma Juice? It is a steel bike with a fine ride and a lot of setup options. Not as cheap as the On-One, but then neither are most options.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

LyNx said:


> As to Cornfields suggestion on frame material, I'd have to say that sorry, you're missing out, it can make the world of difference, he should really give a Nimble a try and find out


Don't get me wrong, guys, I'm a steel fan all the way! I loved my Monocog, there's a Bianchi SASS stashed away in the basement, and then there's all the chromo BMX's I grew up on (wish I still had!). I've been looking at the N9 everyday to see if I can justify getting it, and I can't, my Yelli rides great because of a QUALITY built aluminum frame. I'll just have to wait a little bit longer till I make my dream happen is all, I'm thinking next year for sure!

In case you're wondering Jcd: SHOP NIMBLE 9 BOOST | Canfield Brothers Online Store I'd recommend this to you all day long, but not sure if your fork would be long enough. You'd also have to run boost adapter in the rear which isn't a biggie.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Are we limited to frames that come in orange? 

Edit: Ah, now I see.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Are we limited to frames that come in orange?


The Nimble comes in orange! *Edit: https://forums.mtbr.com/canfield/nimble-9-boost-%96-now-stock-1020028-3.html


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I have an inbred. It's dismantled in the garage. Hated it. The head angle is super steep and the short head tube lets the fork impart massive loads under braking- the front of the bike folds under you when you stop. If you're proper skinny and short it might be alright.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Are we limited to frames that come in orange?
> 
> Edit: Ah, now I see.
> 
> View attachment 1181176


Lol funny thing is, I like the teal they have but sold out.

LyNx. That's sweet, I've seen that bike posted before, and that is what I'm after.

I did look at the Juice yesterday, but not in detail, will add to the list.

Corn, I will check those out. Thanks!

As always, I appreciate the feedback. I'm still laughing at OneSpeed's post!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

scottzg said:


> I have an inbred. It's dismantled in the garage. Hated it. The head angle is super steep and the short head tube lets the fork impart massive loads under braking- the front of the bike folds under you when you stop. If you're proper skinny and short it might be alright.


Thanks for this scottzg. Will keep that in mind. Skinny but not short, I guess this goes back to Korn's original thoughts on geo.

Maybe, I do want more modern geo.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Thanks for this scottzg. Will keep that in mind. Skinny but not short, I guess this goes back to Korn's original thoughts on geo.
> 
> Maybe, I do want more modern geo.


Maybe i should say a little more.

I built mine up with a suspension fork and a grippy front tire, and that was horrible. The front axle would tip literally 2" back under heavy braking. Later i put a rigid fork on and 1.8" slicks and that was alright, just not that fun. Braking on the road was still kinda crap. Put about 5k miles on it as a commuter like that.

It absolutely had the 'magic feel of steel' or whatever. The rear end was flexy and the front end waggled around loosely. It sagged when i sat on it. I was 230lbs and mine was an XL.

When the EU headtube strength standard was introduced the inbred failed it, which apparently was pretty uncommon. On-one reduced the maximum fork length in response.

It might be an OK frame if you're a lot smaller than me and gonna ride fairly flat trails or where there isn't much grip. I'd want ~2 degrees slacker and a taller head tube (less lever) though. Still totally XC, but more stable.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Vassago Jabber, or Karate money gets my vote if your upping your budget. 

Otherwise there's a lot of bikes/frames available right now on the used market. I was just helping a buddy find a Medium and was shocked how many good options there were. I'm constantly frustrated when shopping for XL frames, I'm totally jealous. 

Anyway, Happy hunting.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Vassago Jabber, or Karate money gets my vote if your upping your budget.
> 
> Otherwise there's a lot of bikes/frames available right now on the used market. I was just helping a buddy find a Medium and was shocked how many good options there were. I'm constantly frustrated when shopping for XL frames, I'm totally jealous.
> 
> Anyway, Happy hunting.


Isn't the Jabber SS? That's another beautiful frame. Man, that means I would love.need an ODIS fork!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

After some thought, I'm thinking you'd see the benefits a nicer steel frame for a long time, worth the extra to do it right the first time and be done with it. You can configure a nice steel HT in a variety of ways to keep it interesting, you should try SS for sure!


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> Isn't the Jabber SS? That's another beautiful frame. Man, that means I would love.need an ODIS fork!


You can order a Jabber with geared or singlespeed dropouts. It's one of the options in the store page: JabberWocky Frame


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> After some thought, I'm thinking you'd see the benefits a nicer steel frame for a long time, worth the extra to do it right the first time and be done with it. You can configure a nice steel HT in a variety of ways to keep it interesting, you should try SS for sure!


I think you are spot on, I'm salivating over here looking at frames lol. SS sounds super fun, but I need to be in much better shape, too much climbing around here.



heartland said:


> You can order a Jabber with geared or singlespeed dropouts. It's one of the options in the store page: JabberWocky Frame


Thanks for that heartland. I actually had looked at this frame last year, I had purchase that Nashbar frame mostly to learn, but was very tempted. Now and looking back I should have!

High up on the list with the KM. Sexy frame!


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

+1 on the Soma Fab frames...I have been riding a 26er steel Soma Analog for a while...fun bike, lively feel from the frame. Next build will be either a 29er Juice or a 27.5 B-Side. Both have modular dropouts (IRC) that allow you to run geared or SS. You also have the ability to use Paragon Machine Works dropout parts that can give you the ability to run other setups, such as a Rohloff or thru-axle.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Check the singlespeed forum. SSers live steel hardtails and most of those can be built with gears.

I have enjoyed a Karate Monkey and a Soma Juice in recent years. I had a ROS 9 but I felt the geometry was too compact or something and it hurt my back to ride it.

I am currently on a Jabberwocky and I love it. Geometry is spot on- short-ish chainstays, long top tube, looks good and reasonably priced.

Kona has some good options as well.

Chumbas look really good as well but they have rather "old" geometry. They are a local company for me and they support the radness.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> Check the singlespeed forum. SSers live steel hardtails and most of those can be built with gears.
> 
> I have enjoyed a Karate Monkey and a Soma Juice in recent years. I had a ROS 9 but I felt the geometry was too compact and it hurt my back to ride it.
> 
> ...


i'm seriously considering the Jabber! Unfortunately Chumbas are out of my price range. 

Thanks!


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Pretty thin stock of Jabber frames at the Vassago shop. How often do they replenish?


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Does Merry have a cheaper brand than Soma for MTB's? Like something parallel to New Albion


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ not for MTB frames


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

the one ring said:


> Pretty thin stock of Jabber frames at the Vassago shop. How often do they replenish?


Not sure, but you are right. Waiting on uncle Sam, I hope its available. (9 frames left last I checked)


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

I almost pulled the trigger on a used one of these, for about half the price of new, but convinced myself it (a large) would be too small:

https://reebcycles.com/bikes/mountain/dikyelous/


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Once you're under 5'10" then they might be fine and the XL might fit you, but if you're 6'>, and wanted a nice, modern trail HT, no way a 432mm Reach is going to be enough, not unless you have a drawer full of those 120mm stems from back when :skep: Sadly another nice looking HT frame that's way out of touch with decent Reach numbers.



the one ring said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on a used one of these, for about half the price of new, but convinced myself it (a large) would be too small:
> 
> https://reebcycles.com/bikes/mountain/dikyelous/


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Vassago Jabberwocky SS - MTBR Classifieds


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cornfield said:


> Vassago Jabberwocky SS - MTBR Classifieds


Bummer Small frame  I see you are trying to get me into SS lol

Thanks for heads up Korn!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

You're gonna love SS!

It's only a matter of time.


----------

